# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  ₪₪  عدت لكم ايها الاحبه من جديد ₪₪

## دمعه حزن

*السلام عليكم*
*أهلين بأسرتي الثانيه الغاليه* 
*عدت لكم ايها الاحبه من جديد*
*شخباركم جميعاً شباب وصبايا ؟؟ عساكم طيبين؟؟* 
*وعسى بس ما نسيتوا وحده اسمها دمعه حزن؟*
*ترى رديت من السفر يالله كل واحد يتحمد لي بالسلامه لا ترى بزعل وبشرد عنكم هاا*
*يالله همتكم فى الترحيب بدمووعه والتحمد لها بالسلامه*
*والاماانات وصلت للسيدة زينب (ع)*
*وكلكم ذكرتكم ودعيت لكم وانا عند السيده ما نسيتكم*
*الله يرزقنا ويرزقكم شفاعتها وشفاعة محمد وآل محمد*
*دمتم بخير وسلااااااام*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## همسات وله

هلا وغلا بكل الغلا 
حمدالله عالسلامه 
وتقبل الله 
والله يجعلها زياره مقبوله 
وعليش بالعافيه رحتين عند السيده 
وخليتينا في البحرين نولي :closedeyes: 
ماعليه ماعليه 
انشالله المره الجايه اروح وياش هناك ونسوي الهوايل :lol: 
هلا فيش في بيتش الثاني
وبين اهلش وحبايبش دمووووووووووعه  :clap: 
تحيااااااااتي وتمنياااااااايي لك بالتوفيق 
خيتش 
اللي تحبش
همساااااااات وله  :rolleyes: 
وتوه مانور المكاااااااان

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

هلاااااا فيك خيتووو دمعة حزن 
الحمد الله على السلامه 
تقبل الله 
افاااا عليك احنا ننسى ختنا وحبيبتنا وصديقتنا.......
لك وحشه والله 
وحشتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــينا
توه مانور المنتدى
دعواتي لك بتوفيق 
انتو السابقون ونحنو الاحقون انشاء الله 
محبتك:أحلى بنوته..,

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

باهلا فيكمـــــ
دمووووعة 
بجد اول عضوووة في المنتدى اتحمس لرجوووعها بهالدرجة <<<<يعني كلكمـ بس دمووع اكفر 
اهلا فيج 
الحمد لله على السلامة بالاول
[IMG]http://nialina.***********/images/flo3.jpg[/IMG]


هاه جبتي هديتي
دعيتي الي 
اني قلت اذا ماجبتيهاااا باجي سوريااا باخذها <<<<الا يقول على كيفها
انشاااء الله جبتي الهدية دعيتي الي 
والحمد لله على السلامة مرة ثااانية وحشتيناااااا موووووت 
وحياااش الله بينا
ريحانوو

----------


## فرح

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف الف الف الحمدلله على السلامه 
وتقبل الله ..
توا مانور المنتدى...  كيف ننسى حبيبتنا 
_د مــــــــــــوووع_ 
بجد لك وحشه كــــــــبيره وحشتينا 
اسرتك مشتاقه لك موووووت ...



تقبلي تحياااتي فــــــــــرح

----------


## التعيس

*الحمد لله على السلامه ونور المنتدي* 

*كيف ننسى مبدعتنا وهل يخفى القمــــــــر*

*مرحبا واهلا وسهلا اخواني  واخواتي ماقصروا بالترحيب*

----------


## دمعه حزن

> *هلا وغلا بكل الغلا*
> *هلا والله بالغاليه همساات* 
> 
> *حمدالله عالسلامه* 
> *الله يسلمج ويخليج يااارب*
> *وتقبل الله* 
> *يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال ان شاء الله*
> *والله يجعلها زياره مقبوله* 
> *ان شاء الله ربي يسمع منج خيووه*
> ...

----------


## كبرياء



----------


## دمعه حزن

> *هلاااااا فيك خيتووو دمعة حزن* 
> *هلا والله بأحلى بنوته*
> *الحمد الله على السلامه* 
> *الله يسلمك ويخليك ياارب*
> *تقبل الله*
> *يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال ان شاء الله* 
> *افاااا عليك احنا ننسى ختنا وحبيبتنا وصديقتنا.......*
> *تسلمين خيووه .. فيكم الخير والله*
> *لك وحشه والله* 
> ...



*يسلموو خيووه ع هالترحيب الحلو منك
يعطيك الف عافيه

تحياتي
دمعه حزن*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

**




**

**



**



*حمد لله على سلااامتك*

**



*والله لا يحرمنااا منك*


**



*سحر القوافي*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة .:روح وريحان:.
					

باهلا فيكمـــــ



*



> *دمووووعة* 
> *هلا والله بروح وريحاااااان*
> *بجد اول عضوووة في المنتدى اتحمس لرجوووعها بهالدرجة <<<<يعني كلكمـ بس دمووع اكفر* 
> *احم احم على رأسي ريشه << ترى الحين بتشوف حالها عليكم وبتصير مغروره* 
> *تسلمين يالغاليه على هالترحيب الحلو والكلام الاحلى والمخجل* 
> *كله من طيبك والله* 
> *اهلا فيج* 
> *الحمد لله على السلامة بالاول*
> *الله يسلمج ويخليج ياارب*
> ...





*ألف شكر لك خيووه ع هالترحيب الحلو*
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه ياارب*
*موفقه لكل خير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الحمد الله على سلامتك خيتو ..

ان شاء الله زيارة مقبولة يارب ..

كل المودة

----------


## دمعه حزن

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *الف الف الف الحمدلله على السلامه* 
> *الله يسلمك ويخليك يااارب*
> *وتقبل الله ..*
> *يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال ان شاء الله*
> *توا مانور المنتدى... كيف ننسى حبيبتنا* 
> _د مــــــــــــوووع_ 
> *منور فيكم والله .. تسلمين يالغاليه فيك الخير فرووحه*
> ...






*ألف شكر لك خيووه على هذا الترحيب الحلو*
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه يااارب*
*موفقه لكل خير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

> *الحمد لله على السلامه ونور المنتدي* 
> *الله يسلمك ويخليك .. منور المنتدى فيكم والله* 
> 
> *كيف ننسى مبدعتنا وهل يخفى القمــــــــر*
> *تسلموون والله فيكم الخير .. << ما تقصروا ثوب ولا تطولوا لحيه* 
> 
> *مرحبا واهلا وسهلا اخواني واخواتي ماقصروا بالترحيب*




*اهلاً فيك يالتعيس*
*وفيك الخير انت بعد ما قصرت*
*يسلموا ع هالترحيب الحلو*
*يعطيك العافيه*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

> **





*أهلاً بكبرياء*
*الله يحيك ويخليك يااارب*
*يسلمووا خيووه ع هالترحيب اللطيف*
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه يارب*
*موفقه لكل خير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

> **
> 
> 
> 
> *هلا والله بـ سحر القوافي ..*
> 
> **
> 
> **
> ...






*سحر القوافي*
*الف شكر لك ع هذا الترحيب الحلو*
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه يارب*
*موفقين لكل خير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> 
> *الحمد الله على سلامتك خيتو ..*
> 
> *الله يسلمك ويخليك ياارب*
> 
> *ان شاء الله زيارة مقبولة يارب ..*
> ...





*الف شكر لك اخوي ع هالترحيب الطيب*
*الله يعطيك الف صحه وعافيه*
*موفق لكل خير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دموووووووووووووووووووعه

يااااقلبي 

والله تفاجئت .......... رديتي 

ألف الحمد لله على السلامه

تقبل الله يازائرة

نور المنتدى برجعتك 

ويارب يكتبنا معاكم من زوار للأطهار من آل النبي المختار هالعام وكل عام

يارب تكوني مانسيتي طلبي دموووعه 

ودعيتي لي عند السيده تطلبني من زوارها 

مشتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااقه لتقيبل أعتابها

مشتاااقه اقبل مرقدها الشريف وأتنفس عطوره

يارب لاتحرمني من هالشرف العظيم بنيل زيارتها ..

الله لايحرم المحبين والموالين من الزيارة ويحفظ مراقد أأمتنا من كل شر .

 :wondering:  كأني أشم يازاير
عبير المرقد الطاهر

----------


## دمعه حزن

> *دموووووووووووووووووووعه*
> 
> *يااااقلبي* 
> *هلا والله بشموووعتنا .. يسلمووا ع هالترحيب الحاار اخجلتينا* 
> 
> *والله تفاجئت .......... رديتي* 
> 
> *ألف الحمد لله على السلامه*
> *زين زين المفاجأت يمدحونها ..الله يسلمك ويخليك يارب* 
> ...





*شموووووووعه*
*يسلموا ع هذا الترحيب الحلو واللطيف*
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه ياارب*
*موفقه لكل خير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## أمل الظهور

** 
*هــ هـــ هـــ هــــ هـــــــــــــــلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااا والله كح* 
** 







*من عاد إلينا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 




*نعم انها سميت الفوله .....انها دمعة (بالمفرد مش جمع )* 




*مرحبا فيك غاليتي اخيرا رجعتي لك وحـــــــــــــشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه* 





*ومفتقدين تواجدك حييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يل*  






** 




*دموعووو* 








***تقبل الله وحمد لله على سلامتك* ** 






***نور المنتدى برجعتك*  




*ان شاء الله مانستينا من الدعاء والصلوات*  





*افااااااااااا بس افااااااااااااا عاد كان اخذتي فولة سميتك (ايش دعوه)*  


*تساعدك تشيل معاك اغراض تمسك شنطتك وانت تصلي تمسك عبايتك*  


*تسليك بالسفر اشويات تتمشى معاك بالاسواق<<هذا هم المرأة الوحيد <استغفر الله*  


*تهلوس عليك اشويات <<لا بالله اختربت الزياره*  



*اهم شيء مانستينا وذكرتينا هناك*  




*ايه صوح نسيت لي تعليق بسيط <<تعليقاتها مووول ماتخلص* 



_




احم احم على رأسي ريشه << ترى الحين بتشوف حالها عليكم وبتصير مغروره



_ 




*والله توني ادري انه فيك غرور هلاوسي*  



*شكله هالغرور عدوى منتقله من عضو الى عضو*  



*خليك كذا وربي احسن تراه فلته*  




*يلا لااطول عليك <<ايش عقبه*  



*سي يووووووووووووووو*  


**

----------


## بسمة انتظار

هلا ومرحبا بيش مره ثانية نورتي المنتدى

----------


## الأمل البعيد

**
اهلا وسهلا بمن عاد الينا ** 
 :evil: دمعووو تمبينا ننساج  
وانتين الي منورة المنتدى :bleh:  
 :bigsmile: حمد لله ع السلامة  
تقبل الله زيارك  :icon30:  
 :worried: دموعة افتقدانك  
افتقدنا الروح الحلوة فيج :cool:  
 :closedeyes: مو تغيبي عنا مرة ثانية  
 


 :wavetowel2: اهم شي انج رحتي ورجعتي بالسلامة :clap:  
 :smile1: ودعيتي لينا عند السيدة عليها السلام  :smile1:  
تحيااااااااااااااااااااتي  
 :embarrest: الامل البعيد  :embarrest:

----------


## ام باسم

الحمد لله على السلامه ونور المنتدي

----------


## القلب المرح

*دمعوووه* 
*الحمد لله على السلامه* 
*وربي يتقبل زيارتك* 
*دعيتي ليي لو ما دعيتي اعترفي ؟؟؟*
*وين البقلاووه لا تقولي ما جبتي لينـا بقلاوه !*
*وحياش الله خيتووه* 

*تحياتي لك ..*

----------


## ام الحلوين

* الحمد لله على السلامه*
*زياره مقبوله انشاء الله*
*النسه وكل سنه يارب* 

*نورتي المنتدى برجوعش دموع*

----------


## بيسان

هلا والله دموووع
الحمد لله ع السلامة
وسفره موفقه باذن لله
ان شااء الله سعدتي وزياره مقبوله
وبالتوفيق
اختك..بيسوو

----------


## دمعه حزن

> **
> 
> 
> *هــ هـــ هـــ هــــ هـــــــــــــــلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااا والله كح*
> 
> *هلا بيج امووووووووله* 
> **
> 
> 
> ...






*ههههههههههه .. سعيده بمرورك وترحيبك اللطيف*
*الف شكر لك ع هالاستقبال الحلو*
*يعطيك الف عافيه*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

> هلا ومرحبا بيش مره ثانية نورتي المنتدى



*بسمة انتظار*
*يسلمووا ع هالترحيب الحلو*
*والمنتدى منور فيكم والله .. ألف شكر لك* 
*يعطيك الف عافيه يارب*
*موفقه لكل خير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

> **
> 
> *اهلا وسهلا بمن عاد الينا* **
> 
> *هلا بيك خيووه .. الأمل البعيد ..*
> 
> *دمعووو تمبينا ننساج* 
> 
> *وانتين الي منورة المنتدى*
> ...






*الأمل البعيد*
*الف شكر لك ع هالترحيب الحلو*
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه*
*دمتي بخير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

> *الحمد لله على السلامه ونور المنتدي* 
> 
> *الله يسلمك ويخليك ياارب*
> 
> 
> **
> 
> *منور فيكم خيووه*





*أم باسم*
*الف شكر لك ع هالترحيب الطيب*
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه يارب*
*موفقه لكل خير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

> *دمعوووه* 
> *أهلين ابو جمال*
> 
> *الحمد لله على السلامه* 
> *الله يسلمك ويخليك يارب*
> *وربي يتقبل زيارتك* 
> *يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال*
> *دعيتي ليي لو ما دعيتي اعترفي ؟؟؟*
> *هههههههه مجرمه الا اعترف ؟؟*
> ...





*القلب المرح*
*الف شكر لك ع هالترحيب الحلو*
*يعطيك الف عافيه يارب*
*موفق لكل خير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

> *الحمد لله على السلامه*
> *الله يسلمك ويخليك يارب يام الحلوين*
> 
> *زياره مقبوله ان شاء الله*
> *ان شاء الله* 
> *السنه وكل سنه يارب* 
> 
> *ان شاء الله وياكم ياارب*
> 
> ...





*ام الحلوين*
*يسلموا ع هالترحيب الحلو*
*يعطيك العافيه*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بيسان
					

هلا والله دموووع



*



> *أهلين بيسوووووون*
> *الحمد لله ع السلامة*
> *الله يسلمك ويخليك ياارب*
> *وسفره موفقه باذن لله*
> *الحمد الله*
> *ان شااء الله سعدتي وزياره مقبوله*
> *الحمد الله .. ان شاء الله ربي يسمع منك*
> *وبالتوفيق*
> *اختك..بيسوو*






*بيسووونه*
*الف شكر لك ع هذا الترحيب اللطيف*
*يعطيك الف صحه وعافيه*
*موفقه لكل خير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

هلا والله بسميتي
يقولون انك رحتي للسيده بس طلعتي بخيله
ماقلتي الي انك رحتى عشان اروح معاك<<ماعليك منها هي
ماتدري عن احد ابد منو مات منو عاش منو راح منو اجىخليها مستورة بس 

اقول نور المنتدى بوجود دمعتنا مو دموعنا
وزيارة مقبوله ان شاءالله 



طيب وين الهدايا الي جبتيهم الي :wink: 
اكيد بيكون الذوق نفسه اذا التسميه نفسها
خلاص بكرة استناهم وبجي اخذهم من عندك
والاهم من الهدايا هالله هالله بالدعاء لنا
خبرك دموع عندها امتحان وماباقي عليه شي
تبي الكل يدعي لها عشان تطلع وهذا اذا طلعت 

اقول دموع
ارجعي الى كلام امول عدل واقريه
بتشوفي انها ماتقصدني
تقصد نفسها هي قالت فوله سميتك وهي فولتي
بس ماطلعتي سوووسه عدله ويعتمد عليها في شن الحروب
ياخسارة :noworry:  
ادري طولت 
سي يوو
]

----------


## دمعه حزن

> عة الاحزان;396148][/B]**
> 
> 
> *هلا والله بسميتي*
> *أهلين بدمعة الاحزان*
> *يقولون انك رحتي للسيده بس طلعتي بخيله*
> *ماقلتي الي انك رحتى عشان اروح معاك<<ماعليك منها هي*
> *ماتدري عن احد ابد منو مات منو عاش منو راح منو اجىخليها مستورة بس*
> 
> ...






*سميتي*
*دمعة الاحزان*
*الف شكر لك ع الترحيب الحلو*
*يعطيك الف عافيه*
*دمتي بخير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

*هلا وغلا بكل الغلا*
*تو مانور المكان*
*الحمد الله على السلامه*
*والله لش وحشه وبقووووووه* 
 
*أهم شي وصلتي سلامي للسيده*
*ودعيتي لييي*
*هههههههههـ*
*وأهم أهم شي أنش استانستي*
*إلا وين حلاوتي لاتقولي ماجبتي ترى إذا ماجبتي؟؟؟؟ هااااااااا؟*
*خخخخخـ* 
*الحمد الله على سلامتش يالغلا*
*ومتبااااااااااااااااااااااركه بالمولد*
 
* تحياتي*

----------


## حميد

*الحمد الله على السلامة اختي*
*قبل الله* 
*زيارة مقبولة ان شاء الله*
*وان شاء الله ارتحتي بقرب مقام السيده عليها السلام*
*مع خالص تحياتي لك بالتوقيق*

----------


## دمعه حزن

> **
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> *الله يسلمك ويخليك .. منور بوجودكم*
> 
> *هلا وغلا بكل الغلا*
> ...







*أسيرة ماضيها*
*يسلمووا ع هالترحيب الحلو*
*يعطيك الف عافيه*
*دمتي بخير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

> *الحمد الله على السلامة اختي*
> *الله يسلمك ويخليك ياارب*
> 
> *قبل الله* 
> *الله يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال*
> *زيارة مقبولة ان شاء الله*
> *ان شاء الله*
> *وان شاء الله ارتحتي بقرب مقام السيده عليها السلام*
> *اكيد ما يبي لها كلاام .. ما ناقصنا الا بعد الحبايب*
> ...






*ليالي الافراح*
*الف شكر لك ع هذا الترحيب الحلو*
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه يارب*
*موفق لكل خير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## عماد علي

الحمد لله على السلامة وزيارة مقبولة ... 

وهذا الترحيب

أهلا وسهلا بمن *ألقى في منتدانا رواسيه* *أهلا وسهلا بك وبمن عرفنا عليك** ...* *منتدانا الغالي يفتح ذراعيه لاستقبالك الميمون يا دمعة حزن* *...* *نفتخر بك مشرفة ويشرفنا تواجدك* *الكريم بيننا فأهلا وسهلا بك يالغالية**.*

----------


## دمعه حزن

> *الحمد لله على السلامة وزيارة مقبولة ...*
> *الله يسلمك ويخليك* 
> *والله يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال*  
> 
> *وهذا الترحيب*
> 
> *أهلا وسهلا بمن ألقى في منتدانا رواسيه أهلا وسهلا بك وبمن عرفنا عليك ... منتدانا الغالي يفتح ذراعيه لاستقبالك الميمون يا دمعة حزن ... نفتخر بك مشرفة ويشرفنا تواجدك الكريم بيننا فأهلا وسهلا بك يالغالية.*





*أهلاً بك أخوي .. عماد ..*
*ألف شكر لك على هذا الترحيب اللطيف*
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه ياارب*
*موفق لكل خير*


*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الحمدلله على السلامة .*

*الله يتقبل منج يارب ..*

----------


## MOONY

هلا بالغاليه
حمد الله عالسلامه
تقبل الله
 والله ينولش مرادش بحق السيده
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## دمعه حزن

> *الحمدلله على السلامة .*
> *الله يسلمج ويخليج*
> 
> *الله يتقبل منج يارب ..*
> *الله يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال*
> **
> 
> *منور بوجودكم خيووه ..*
> 
> **





*أهلاً بـ شذى الزهراء*
*ألف شكر لك على هذا الترحيب الحلو*
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه ياارب*
*موفقه لكل خير*
*دمتي بخير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

> *هلا بالغاليه*
> *هلا بيج اخت .. MOONY ..*
> 
> *حمد الله عالسلامه*
> *الله يسلمج ويخليج يارب*
> *تقبل الله*
> *الله يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال*
> *والله ينولش مرادش بحق السيده*
> *الله يحقق مرادنا ومرادكم ان شاء الله بحق بضعة الكرار (ع)*
> *تحياتي لكِ*





*ألف شكر لك أختي* 
*.. موني ..*
*يسلمووا على هذا الترحيب اللطيف*
*يعطيك الف عافيه*
*موفقه*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------

